# New used 15' Riverhawk



## HuntinJustin (May 28, 2008)

From scoping your posts for the last couple weeks I know this subject ought to get some (negative) attention... If you choose to shun me, I'll understand. 

Seriously, I am a North Carolina native and I just couldn't find a used Gheenoe close to home. So I now have a "15' original" and a 15hp johnson 2 stroke to put on it. I know a bunch of you guys run that size engine on your Highsiders. The fellow I picked this Riverhawk up from said that a 9.9 is scary fast on this boat, so is he just a sissy or is the Riverhawk much different than the Highsider?

One other question: Can I take out the center box or will that make the boat flex too much?

Any help is well appreciated.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

We never shun new members. That would be uncool. Congrats on your new boat and good look on getting her bloody. I'll take a rootbeer. 
Thresh


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

"scary" is relative to the person who is saying this. To me a 9.9 would be normal for operating with two people in the boat. My opinion is to have as much power as reasonable, when such factors as weight, fuel use etc. are considered. Remember: a 15hp will do everything a 9.9 and then some but a 9.9 will never do all the 15 will do. (all else being equal)

As far as taking the center seat out, you should talk to the manufacturer first. Afer all, any modifications to the structure is at YOUR risk.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

IT WILL SPLIT DOWN THE MIDDLE! Old joke, sorry. All are welcome as far as I know. There is bias against the original owner copying the gheenoe design but not the boat owner. But, we do like messin' with Riverhawkers!

Oh yeah, I almost forgot...Gheenoes rule! [smiley=sasquatch.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. The easiest way to put everyone in the place is to post good fishing reports with big fish ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

If you took the center box out I would consider restoring some rigidity with a floor and stringer system. Especialy if you are going to run it with the 15. I'm not familiar with the Riverhawk construction and thus the structural intention of said box. But, I'm sure that anything that was glassed to the floor added some measure of strength. 

I have seen a Gheenoe 13'r with an 18 hp on the back so it's like Gator said, it's all relative. The weight of the 15 is about the same as the 9.9 and you don't have to go WOT. I'm sure others would argue that point.

I feel that in some situations, speed is safety. 

If you are still wary of the 15, I have a 4hp I will trade you straight up! ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> he fellow I picked this Riverhawk up from said that a 9.9 is scary fast on this boat, so is he just a sissy or is the Riverhawk much different than the Highsider?
> 
> One other question: Can I take out the center box or will that make the boat flex too much?


I would tend to think that the guy was a little on the timid side. You should be fine if you have even moderate boating skills. 

As for the flex. On the Gheenoe Highsiders the glass is pretty light. Its perfect for portability and for calm back waters. Its fine in these conditions for up to 10 HP. Sometimes it can be considered too light though if you are trying to run the boat in heavy chop or start jumping boat wakes. If you take out the center box then you are going to add to the potential flex. No big deal if you use the boat in calm conditions. Bad idea if you plan on getting into rougher conditions.


----------



## TIGERMC (Feb 25, 2008)

I also have a new used Riverhawk 15' original,here in Mississippi. I am running a 8hp Merc and had to do major modifications to the transom to fix damage from (previous owner) trailering w/o a transom saver. I am running around 20mph with the 8 the boat is rated for 10hp. If you have run your boat and noticed the light construction of the fiberglass, removing the center compartment/live well would require modifications. If you can keep it together you will fly or over-rev your engine. Microskiff's rule, who gives a rip if it's a Ghenooe, Riverhawk or two car hoods welded together.


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Keep adding power until you can't keep the boat in the water... then add 10% more power 

A 15 will be good on that boat, we put a '01 25 merc, 2-stroke on my buddy's 13' once. After a day of white knuckles, a little blood, and soaking wet we decided that it wasn't such a good idea. Fun... But, not a good idea.


----------



## HuntinJustin (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys..... yeah I didnt realize how thin and flexy the material would be. ... As far as the calm water, around here that might be hard to find without having to cross some rougher water... i have 3 questions that I would really appreciate anyone answering. Sorry if they seem elementary.. nobody has Gheenoe style boats. here, an aluminum jon boat is a "North Carolina Microskiff"

1. My Rver Hawk is tippy... i see you guys put poling and casting platforms on your Highsiders, is there any key to staying dry does it come with practice? The water here is deeper and colder.

2. Speaking of highsiders..? Mine doesn't seem to have high sides at all. Does anyone know if there is a difference in the gunnell heights between the 15'4" gheenoe and the 15' River HAwk?

3. Besides a bilge pump, what would you guys reccomend for deeper water safety in this boat? (decking, foam, etc) I do not have much experience with fiberglass and would like to avoid working with it if I could.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I think its time for you to post some pictures. I am thinking you may have an older boat that might be a Lowsider......


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> 1. My Rver Hawk is tippy... i see you guys put poling and casting platforms on your Highsiders, is there any key to staying dry does it come with practice? The water here is deeper and colder.
> 
> 2. Speaking of highsiders..? Mine doesn't seem to have high sides at all. Does anyone know if there is a difference in the gunnell heights between the 15'4" gheenoe and the 15' River HAwk?
> 
> 3. Besides a bilge pump, what would you guys reccomend for deeper water safety in this boat? (decking, foam, etc) I do not have much experience with fiberglass and would like to avoid working with it if I could.


#1 - Can't speak to the RH, I own a hi-sider and have poled it for many miles in a variety of conditions and usually with one or two fidgety kids in it with me, had to jump off once when my push pole tip wedged into some rock after a hard push. Other than that I would say the hi-sider is extremely stable for what it is, especially compared to a canoe, but compared to a typical flats skiff its very tippy. If you don't have pretty good balance your are probably not going to feel comfortable poling without some practice. It would be most stable if you poled form the floor, but that can be a pain with an OB motor on the transom. I spent 90% of my formative years, surfing, skateboarding and water skiing so I would say my balance is probably above average, so I don't really sweat poling my HS'r under any conditions that I would consider going out in it in the first place. My platform used to be attached directly to the gunwhales, but I just raised it about 2" a few months ago. It doesn't seem any more or less stable after I raised it.










#2 can't help

#3 I'm assuming the RH has at least the same amount of flotation foam as the HS'r, regardless these aren't open water boats unless you're fairly certain the weather conditions are stable enough to get back in. There is nothing you could add to one in the way of foam or structure mods that would make an appreciable improvement in sea worthy-ness, it might float a tad higher after capsizing but thats about it. The best thing to do is choose your open water outings during stable weather conditions.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Like Tom say' post some pictures. Fiberglass work is easy, it's the costs that limit what you want to do. Any type of modifications to make it more seaworthy should be done permanently, as in fiberglass. You said you didn't realize how flexy the material is. Did you cut the box out yet? If so, you have some glass work to do anyway so now you went from the pan to the fire. Don't worry, we can walk you through this. If you havn't seen the jesnew build in the bragging spot already, search through them and you will see a text book series on rebuild/modification/customization. Don't freak, you don't have to go as far as he did with the decks and all, but you get a good idea of what can be done. Notice the part where he adds height to the sides.


----------



## HuntinJustin (May 28, 2008)

Yeah the Jesnew is something to behold... The wheels are turning for me now... I also have a really neat old fiberglass 13' boat that i was considering turning into a duck blind like the TDB boats http://www.tdbco.com/tdb_14_classic.htm

But now I want to put a deck and platform on that and see how it looks for fishing... I will get you guys some pictures as sson as I can


----------

